
Trym app help you view, optimize and convert SVG icons - artnosenko
http://kontentapps.com/trym
======
angry-hacker
I'm not the target audience, but are people really paying for that kind of
apps in the Apple's ecosystem? Assuming OP is also the author of the app and
has some knowledge about the market.

